
Anonymous declares war on Islamic State - lelf
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/anonymous-declares-war-islamic-state-6839030
======
angdis
What are they going to this time? Prank-order a hundred pizza's again?

------
SirFatty
I thought they already declared war after the Charlie Hebdo attack.

------
tsujamin
my favorite response to this was "What are they going to do, facebook poke
them to death?"

------
gotofritz
...took them a while

